# Wild boar receipes??



## lght (Jun 8, 2012)

A buddy at the office shot a 150 lb wild boar and wants to try some of the meat smoked.  He'll be using a 18" WSM.  Anyone have any suggestions on temps how long and or brines / injections?


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is a link to a bunch of info on wild boar - I used the search bar and just typed in wild boar

in case you loose this link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Wild+boar


----------



## lght (Jun 8, 2012)

I actually searched "wild boar recipe" and didn't get a single hit.  The problem with searching wild boar is you don't get any specific recipes and just a bunch of hits about people talking about the ones they caught that they cooked them etc etc.


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 3, 2012)

I have had lots of experience cooking wild boar, both freshly hunted by my friends, and boar purchased for restaurants I cheffed at. I have found that you can use boar for anything you would use normal pork for, though boar tends to be very strong tasting in a good way. I wouldn't consider it "gamey", per se, but it is a strong taste that is unmistakeable. So, go hog wild (sorry, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) and cook/smoke it how you would normal domestic pork.

Ferrel bacon is great (if you can get a big enough belly), Germans love curing their hams and making their sausages from boar, and it makes a great pulled pork.

I know this post was a couple of months ago, but it might help out someone else looking at this topic in the future. I look forward to this fall when a friend of mine goes hunting with his wife. He is a 6'4'', 300 lb. hardcore hunter who is (wait for it...) a vegetarian! I don't understand his reasoning, but I don't complain when he brings home the bacon (literally...well, it's not bacon yet, but will be!) and gives the whole hog to me! I enjoy keeping up my butchery skills, and teaching a few of the students from my youth ministry at my church how to butcher and cure meats. I will post tutorials and/or videos when I finish building our house and have my curing cabinet/refrigerator set up again for everyone's viewing pleasure.

-Kyle (ArtisanBeard)


----------

